# Who Wants Fargo to Flood



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Does anyone else want Fargo to flood? I understand the pain and hardship it'd cause and am not a sadist. My thinking is this; Fargo is poised to become a great city, maybe as affluent as Sioux Falls even. The only thing holding it's long term growth back is risk of flooding.

I think now is the time for a devastating flood to hit to garner the funding to build an eternal flood prevention system like what Grand Forks received due to the '97 flood. The time is now for Fargo to flood so that our residents will look back at the turn of the next century and think,

"It was tough forefathers but it helped create a great city."


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not want it to flood. I just want them to solve the problem. The fix is going to be billions of USD? Any way I just want term limits for our elected officials in Washington.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

FEMA needs to change its rules so perminate stuctures can be onthe land they bought...like dikes.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Some of FEMAs policies (and the Govt in genera)l and actions are counter productive. In many cases they will spend dollar upon dollar in assistance to protect a community on a year to year basis instead of approving money to do a long term fix. Another example is buyouts in flood prone areas. Instead of buying out properties in areas that are likely to flood at some point they actually have to flood before a buyout begins. Essentially they end up paying damages for the property then buying it in a seperate program. Then if the property (house) is purchased the new buyer has to dump more money into it to move and repair it. Probably ends up costing 3-4 time what it would if the home where bought and/or relocated pre-flooding.....

Right now my community has the local and state funds available for our project. The holdup is the project can't be started until federal funds which have been applied for, come through ( I think this is an issue for Fargo too). So we will sit here for a couple more years (and a couple more floods) with nothing getting done instead of having a portion of the project done by the time federal funds are released.

Here is my suggestion to Fargo.. Buy the land on which your bypass will be placed. As you do your temporary levees every year take that material from the bypass site. By the time you get your federal funds 1/2 of the channel may already be done.

Note: The bad part about getting good about providing temporary flood protection is the community tends to lose some community support when people are not directly affected by the flood. Sometimes a good flooding get people back on the bandwagon.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

You want Fargo to flood? That's like saying you want the Boston Marathon to be bombed. Your not very bright


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What really is confusing to me is when you build by water and think you will not get flooded. It happened in Bismarck. They built on a major flood plain. Then it was we have a dam so it is ok. Really? It is like touching fire and not expecting to get burned, or living next to an airport and expecting it to be quiet.

As far as boston goes. It is sad very sad. I guess you give aid and comfort to the enemy they will take a chunk of your butt at some point. Then we are surprised.

Do you know why I do not handle poisonous snakes? I do not want to get a trip to the emergency room for the snake giving me what for.

Chuck Norris does not eat. Food understands that the only safe haven from Chuck Norris' fists is inside his own body.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I grew up no where near a river south west of Fargo. It was not in a flood plain or even close. We built dikes and sandbagged from flooding. Just because your in a flood plain doesn't mean your gonna get flooded.

Build a diversion and we don't have to talk bout this crap every dang year.

If someone told me they hope I get flooded I would pop em in the mouth in a heartbeat...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you were not in a flood plain why did you have to build dikes and sandbag? I live on a hill and I have never had to sandbag?


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

In 1997 the river was 30 miles wide in some spots. Do you think all that is in the flood.plain? I don't but I could b wrong. I should be out helping people right now but I slipped on ice and my back is all messed up.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes it would have been in the 100year or 500year flood plain.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

There's no such thing as the "100 or 500" year flood anymore. Might as well say don't live here cuz at one point lake agassiz covered everything. Dumb


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What? Why do you say that?


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

With this "global changing" ill call it, everything is different now. Water gets to the rivers ten times faster from tiling and what not so those old models are the past.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Most floodplains are based on riverin flooding however ND is relatively flat and succeptible to overland type flooding too, so unless you ar living on a hill in ND no matter where you live you are succeptible to flooding of some sort. What amazes me is that people won't spend a couple thousand extra to build up their property a foot or two even if they are not in a floodplain. Some will build right on the ground and wonder why their house gets wet when water pools around it.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I think there's a lot of people in neighboring states that want to see Fargo flood. People in MN hate us because we are a WELFARE state. I don't blame them.

If you hate people on welfare you hate North Dakotans because we don't pay our way.

When you think about it Fargo isn't any better than New Orleans. We'll flood and then have the federal government come in and clean up the mess. Why? Because we're too stupid and cheap to do anything about it beforehand.

We are the same as all those people sitting on roof tops after Katrina. The only difference is the color of our skin.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

You are a very sick person


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can I be blunt?????Wanting Fargo to flood and making thousands of people miserable so a diversion can be built????:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

wow just wow. If you think ND is a welfare state you should look no farther than MN. Sure there are more liberah states but not too many. They are on the short list.

I have a relative who moved here from IA and he said it is sure hard to get any help. He now lives in MT as public assistance is far easier to get. ND should also put laws in place for public assistance that require a high school diploma, and to have been a ND resident for at least 10 years.

One day Chuck Norris walked down the street with a massive erection. There were no survivors.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

First, I don't want Fargo to flood, but someone brought up Grand Forks, as I recall they diked the river, they didn't build a diversion. So why can't that be done in Fargo? Is it not cost efficient, or are there too many wealthy people who don't want their river view spoiled by a dike?

I'm not being a smartass here, I just don't understand why Fargo can't dike the river like GF did. But then diversions work too, I believe Winnipeg has one and they haven't flooded for years. Maybe there is some reason other than the view causing them not to dike the river in Fargo. :huh: :huh:

Huntin1


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Anas Strepera said:


> I think there's a lot of people in neighboring states that want to see Fargo flood. People in MN hate us because we are a WELFARE state. I don't blame them.
> 
> If you hate people on welfare you hate North Dakotans because we don't pay our way.
> 
> ...


There is no question that I am now dumber after having read your post.

Why do all the internet forums have to have some jackwagon like you?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> I'm not being a smartass here, I just don't understand why Fargo can't dike the river like GF did. But then diversions work too, I believe Winnipeg has one and they haven't flooded for years. Maybe there is some reason other than the view causing them not to dike the river in Fargo. :huh: :huh:
> 
> Huntin1


Because you need to buy a lot of homes to tear them down to make room for a dike. People are not going to do this voluntarily. In Grand Forks we had houses in the Lincoln Park area that had water in their attics. That makes it a little easier to say "these houses can't be here anymore".


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

drjongy said:


> There is no question that I am now dumber after having read your post.


"More dumb"


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Anas Strepera said:


> drjongy said:
> 
> 
> > There is no question that I am now dumber after having read your post.
> ...


*dumber (was used on purpose)


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

drjongy said:


> Because you need to buy a lot of homes to tear them down to make room for a dike. People are not going to do this voluntarily. In Grand Forks we had houses in the Lincoln Park area that had water in their attics. That makes it a little easier to say "these houses can't be here anymore".


Makes sense. But, on the other hand these homeowners could be told that flood assistance dollars would only be paid on that property once because of where it was located. If the house is damaged by flood again, they are on their own. Might make it more attractive for them to move.

I don't know, just throwing stuff out there. I know enough about the situation to realize that something has to be done about it. Either dikes or diversion, doesn't really matter to me.

Huntin1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Dikes is the only way to go. Making a diversion would ruin a lot of productive land.


----------



## bodawg (Feb 4, 2012)

Dikes,diversions,tiling,filling and farming wetlands. Yea its all figured out . All that water has to go somewhere. Screw the guys downstream as long as I'm safe right.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

So......did Fargo ever flood or what?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Quick answer is no.

The truth will set you free. Unless Chuck Norris has you, in which case, forget it buddy!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

People wrote: _"If you think ND is a welfare state you should look no farther than MN. Sure there are more liberah states but not too many. They are on the short list." _

Truer words were never spoke...


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Fargo will never flood. God will not let it.


----------

